# First Gen Altima



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

To lazy to post the pics. but here be teh links

http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207123
http://s13.invisionfree.com/Houston_Altimas/index.php?showtopic=249


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

i guess you guys need pictures


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

you definately need rims, and a suspension but you know that already, other than that... i think that the car looks real nice. you might also be interested in some iBi eyelids.


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

I love that front end! :thumbup:


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

that alty is tight. :thumbup: like the other guy said, rims and suspension is a must


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks
yeah im working on that. and i do have my eyes set on some style b ibi eye lids. but that can wait.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah!! we need more first gens on the forums. looking great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> yeah!! we need more first gens on the forums. looking great, keep up the good work.


yes we do. its one of the favorite altimas. I checked out that houston-altimas.com and I'd love to see the Altima community grow. I wanna start one up here but I guess i just gotta start goin around to shows and start recruiting


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

Kencapel said:


> yes we do. its one of the favorite altimas. I checked out that houston-altimas.com and I'd love to see the Altima community grow. I wanna start one up here but I guess i just gotta start goin around to shows and start recruiting


dood sign up at h-a.com everyone is welcome


----------

